# ما هو جمالك الداخلي



## mero_engel (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*- كثيراً منا يستعمل المكياج وصبغات الشعر ويشتري أفخم الثياب، لكن كل هذا لا يكسب الإنسان الجمال،لأن المهم هو جمال النفس (الجمال الداخلى) وإقتناء أرق الصفات أو أن ينطق لسانك بأعذب الكلمات. 

ولكي تكوني جميلة/تكون وسيم يجب أن تنمي (الإعزاز) الثقة بالنفس فالجمال لا يمكن أن يباع!. 

- وإليك بعض النقاط الأساسية لتنمية النفس الداخلية: 
- القيام بالتمارين الرياضية باستمرار. 
- وجبة غذائية متوازنة من فاكهة وخضراوات وماء. 
- قسطا كافياً من الراحة. 
- التركيز علي الأشياء التي تحبها قبل الاعتناء بمظهرك. 
- تنمية هواياتك واهتماماتك مثل أن تنمي قدراتك الرياضية والفنية. 
- الاستغراق بعض الوقت فى التفكير في أشياء تحب أن تنجزها، والبدء فيها خطوة خطوة حتى تصل إلى هدفك فمثلاً إذا أحببت أن تصبح كاتباً/ كاتبة فعليكِ بالآتي:
- خصص وقتا للكتابة وضع جدول لذلك. 
- ادرس لتساعدك الدراسة علي تنمية مهارتك في هذا الموضوع. 
- إقرأ الجرائد والمجلات كثيراً. 
- تكلم مع المختصين في هذا المجال واستمع إلى نصائحهم. 
- انجح فى عملك مع متابعته. 

- تخصيص وقت للآخرين، فما أجمل الإحساس بالسعادة عند تقديم يد العون للآخرين. 
- كتابة الأفكار والأحاسيس التى تجول بداخلك يومياً عن نفسك بمجرد استعادتك لما كتبته. 
- الاستماع لنداء الجسم فلكل إنسان في الوجود جدول داخلي، يأكل عندما يجوع وينام عندما يشعر بالتعب. 
- الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة

منقول للامانه​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع شكرا

خصوصا كما قلتى الضحك
​*-* الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة​*


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع شكرا​*
> 
> *خصوصا كما قلتى الضحك*​
> 
> -*الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة​*


 

*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل *
*ومبسوطه انه الموضوع عجبك*
*نورت بشاركتك الجميله يا نهيسي*
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *- كثيراً منا يستعمل المكياج وصبغات الشعر ويشتري أفخم الثياب، لكن كل هذا لا يكسب الإنسان الجمال،لأن المهم هو جمال النفس (الجمال الداخلى) وإقتناء أرق الصفات أو أن ينطق لسانك بأعذب الكلمات.
> 
> ولكي تكوني جميلة/تكون وسيم يجب أن تنمي (الإعزاز) الثقة بالنفس فالجمال لا يمكن أن يباع!.
> 
> ...




جميل ورائع mero_engel
فيه لمسة فكاهية رائعة
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع المهم​


 

*ميرسي ليكي انتي حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل*
*واشكر ربنا انه الموضوع عجبك*
*نورتيني يا غاليه*
​


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميل ورائع mero_engel
> فيه لمسة فكاهية رائعة
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح


 

*اشكرك يا كليم*
*علي زوقك وتشجيعك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## totty (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أهمية جمالك الداخلي*

*ايون يا مامتى الواحد لما بيبقى من جوه حلو بيبقى مرح كده وعسووووووووووول

زيك يا مامتى كده
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أهمية جمالك الداخلي*



totty قال:


> *ايون يا مامتى الواحد لما بيبقى من جوه حلو بيبقى مرح كده وعسووووووووووول
> 
> زيك يا مامتى كده
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا توتى 

ولكلامك الجميل​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أهمية جمالك الداخلي*

ميرسي عيوني عالنصائح الجميلة ^_^


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أهمية جمالك الداخلي*



ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي عيوني عالنصائح الجميلة ^_^



انتى الاجميل يا ارووجتى يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

*أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

_جمالك الداخلىكثيراً منا يستعمل المكياج وصبغات الشعر ويشتري أفخم الثياب، لكن كل هذا لا يكسب الإنسان الجمال،لأن المهم هو جمال النفس (الجمال الداخلى) وإقتناء أرق الصفات أو أن ينطق لسانك بأعذب الكلمات. 

ولكي تكوني جميلة/تكون وسيم يجب أن تنمي (الإعزاز) الثقة بالنفس فالجمال لا يمكن أن يباع!. 

- وإليك بعض النقاط الأساسية لتنمية النفس الداخلية: 
- القيام بالتمارين الرياضية باستمرار. 
- وجبة غذائية متوازنة من فاكهة وخضراوات وماء. 
- قسطا كافياً من الراحة. 
- التركيز علي الأشياء التي تحبها قبل الاعتناء بمظهرك. 
- تنمية هواياتك واهتماماتك مثل أن تنمي قدراتك الرياضية والفنية. 
- الاستغراق بعض الوقت فى التفكير في أشياء تحب أن تنجزها، والبدء فيها خطوة خطوة حتى تصل إلى هدفك فمثلاً إذا أحببت أن تصبح كاتباً/ كاتبة فعليكِ بالآتي:
- خصص وقتا للكتابة وضع جدول لذلك. 
- ادرس لتساعدك الدراسة علي تنمية مهارتك في هذا الموضوع. 
- إقرأ الجرائد والمجلات كثيراً. 
- تكلم مع المختصين في هذا المجال واستمع إلى نصائحهم. 
- انجح فى عملك مع متابعته. 

- تخصيص وقت للآخرين، فما أجمل الإحساس بالسعادة عند تقديم يد العون للآخرين. 
- كتابة الأفكار والأحاسيس التى تجول بداخلك يومياً عن نفسك بمجرد استعادتك لما كتبته. 
- الاستماع لنداء الجسم فلكل إنسان في الوجود جدول داخلي، يأكل عندما يجوع وينام عندما يشعر بالتعب. 
- الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة

منقول للامانه​_​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*



> - الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة


 
موضوع جميل اوووى

ومعلومات ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

راااائع هو موضوع نهيسى

شكرااا اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2009)

*جمالك الداخلى*

*

جمالك الداخلى

كثيراً منا يستعمل المكياج وصبغات الشعر ويشتري أفخم الثياب، لكن كل هذا لا يكسب الإنسان الجمال،لأن المهم هو جمال النفس (الجمال الداخلى) وإقتناء أرق الصفات أو أن ينطق لسانك بأعذب الكلمات. 

ولكي تكوني جميلة/تكون وسيم يجب أن تنمي (الإعزاز) الثقة بالنفس فالجمال لا يمكن أن يباع!. 

- وإليك بعض النقاط الأساسية لتنمية النفس الداخلية: 
- القيام بالتمارين الرياضية باستمرار. 
- وجبة غذائية متوازنة من فاكهة وخضراوات وماء. 
- قسطا كافياً من الراحة. 
- التركيز علي الأشياء التي تحبها قبل الاعتناء بمظهرك. 
- تنمية هواياتك واهتماماتك مثل أن تنمي قدراتك الرياضية والفنية. 
- الاستغراق بعض الوقت فى التفكير في أشياء تحب أن تنجزها، والبدء فيها خطوة خطوة حتى تصل إلى هدفك فمثلاً إذا أحببت أن تصبح كاتباً/ كاتبة فعليكِ بالآتي:
- خصص وقتا للكتابة وضع جدول لذلك. 
- ادرس لتساعدك الدراسة علي تنمية مهارتك في هذا الموضوع. 
- إقرأ الجرائد والمجلات كثيراً. 
- تكلم مع المختصين في هذا المجال واستمع إلى نصائحهم. 
- انجح فى عملك مع متابعته. 

- تخصيص وقت للآخرين، فما أجمل الإحساس بالسعادة عند تقديم يد العون للآخرين. 
- كتابة الأفكار والأحاسيس التى تجول بداخلك يومياً عن نفسك بمجرد استعادتك لما كتبته. 
- الاستماع لنداء الجسم فلكل إنسان في الوجود جدول داخلي، يأكل عندما يجوع وينام عندما يشعر بالتعب. 
- الضحك هو أقرب الوسائل لقلوب الآخرين، حيث أن الناس دائماً تنجذب تجاه الشخصية الضاحكة الباسمة*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

موضوع رائع ياهابي
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

موضوع جميل ومفيد 
ميرسى يا هابى


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

موضوع رااااااااااائع ياهابي

شكراااااااااااااا  جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

ميرسي هابي انجيل
علي موضوع الرائع
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*

_شكرا  جدا
موضوع راااائع جدا
الرب معاكم​_


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



GogoRagheb قال:


> موضوع رائع ياهابي
> شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد
> ميرسى يا هابى


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع ياهابي
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا  جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي هابي انجيل
> علي موضوع الرائع
> تسلم ايديك​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: جمالك الداخلى*



النهيسى قال:


> _شكرا  جدا
> موضوع راااائع جدا
> الرب معاكم​_


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووى
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

شكرا جدا للمرور الغالى​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

مرور عزيز جدا شكراا​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

_نشكركم من كل قلبى للمرور الغالى​_


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

_ شكرا جدا جدا جدا للمرور الغالى_​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

أشكركم مروركم  كم أسعدنى جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: أختى :: جمالك الداخلى*

_ مروركم شرفنى جدا شكرا جداا_​


----------

